# No HAP ID - Can we go for Medicals using TRN



## smiles (May 15, 2013)

Freinds, I have got a very small question. I have filed my 189 PR on 25th Apr-13 and awaiting CO allocation.

Meanwhile I have requested my agent to provide me with the medical forms so that I can do my medicals.

Since no CO is allocated, all I have is TRN with me. Can I still go ahead and book my medicals with the TRN or should I wait for HAP ID issuance to me.

Also, I have got the medicals booked however they are not sure as where to send the medical forms? They are really not sure of the address where the medical results to be sent.

Pls help !!


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi smiles, 

are the clinics eHealth/eMedical enabled or do you have to go through the "old-fashioned" paper based application process? Generally, the fully electronic version is preferable because your results will usually be available in the online system within a couple of days after the examinations - except when the system is down, of course . 

If you have to go through a paper-based examination with the old forms, tell your agent to send you form 26EH and 160EH, which can be found under the "Organize your health examinations" link and then "Manual Processing" in the online visa portal. Alternatively you can also use form 26 and 160. The only difference to the EH forms is that those contain pre-filled information about the applicant such as the TRN. There is no field for the TRN on the old forms, so make sure to write it down (rather large ) somewhere on the form. The TRN helps to associate your results with the visa account although your passport information should also suffice. 

We applied via the old forms and it all went well. The forms must be sent to 



> Global Health
> DIAC
> 26 Lee St
> Sydney NSW 2000.


Many panel doctors are not sure where to send the results, though. Our CO told us that the embassies regularly forward medical results to Global Health (GH) for this reason. The roundabout trip may cost you another week or two so it's best to tell the doctors to send the results directly to Sydney. 

Note that paper-based results take longer to appear in the online system. First they need to be sent to Australia and then some poor office clerk at GH has to enter the results in the eHealth/eMedical system manually. Unfortunately GH is swamped with work right now so your forms might lie in the inbox for a month before somebody gets around to do that. In our case two months went past between the examination and the date when our CO could finally access the results. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## smiles (May 15, 2013)

Hi Monika

Thanks much for the reply. Well, here comes the problem. I'm infact going through the paper-based examination with the old forms via medibank Health Solutions, chalmers street , Sydney and I already have 26EH and 160EH forms. 

The question is that, panel of doctors are not aware of the exact address and the above address which you qouted doesn't seem to be accepting the medical results any more for 189 Visa applicants.

Pls refer the below URL:
health-requirements/arranging-health-exam

Looks like sub class 189 is not listed in the table and hence, I am not sure about this. When have you filed your VISA and was that a 189 Visa and have you asked the clinic to send the results in the recent times?

Also I was told by DIAC office that I can send them to:
Postal address:
GPO Box 9984
Sydney NSW 2001
Australia


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi smiles, 

I got the above *address* from our CO around the mid-February 2013 because she could not find our results in the electronic system. She asked us to check with the clinic whether they had sent the results there or to the local embassy. They may have changed the address again since mid-February but back then it was the correct target address for 189/190 applicants. 

The panel doctors website also still has the old address here under "Where to send Australian Visa Medical Results". 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## smiles (May 15, 2013)

Thanks Monika.

Would it make sense for me to wait for my CO to come back or is it fine, if I send my medicals to the same address as above.

I am little reluctant and not sure if I am doing the right thing..

Any suggestions guys ?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi smiles, 

it's your choice, really. You can either wait for the CO or go ahead on your own if you wish. We were in a bit of a hurry to get the visa - needlessly stressing ourselves  - so we did them right after we issued the visa application. If you wait for CO assignment that will delay your visa grant a bit but it has the advantage that s/he can check up on you eHealth status and answer questions. In the long term, it does not matter much, I guess. 

Sending the results to Global Health in Sydney should be fine, but I'd suggest to ask the clinics to make copies of the forms (in case they get lost). That way you can re-send them if the results should get lost or anything. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## smiles (May 15, 2013)

Alright !! Thanks for your time Monika.. Really appreciate that.. I will post the outcome..


----------



## smiles (May 15, 2013)

*Friends,

Here is the update for all the guys who would like to go for medicals post filing the PR and before a CO is allocated. Its fine to attend medicals at this stage and since you will have the TRN and the sub class no, you can book your medicals.

Pls make sure you ask for the booking ref # or the case ref # from the booking officer. These guys use the same system as CO and hence, you can pass this booking ref # to your CO once your medicals is done. [ as told to me by the executive - rep whom I spoke to]

CO will be able to pull your records from the same system which is easier or else you could also provide the above address shared by Monika which is also fine.

Hope this helps and thanks to Monika for replying to my query !!:juggle:
*


----------



## pablozaur (Jun 27, 2013)

smiles said:


> *Friends,
> 
> Here is the update for all the guys who would like to go for medicals post filing the PR and before a CO is allocated. Its fine to attend medicals at this stage and since you will have the TRN and the sub class no, you can book your medicals.
> 
> ...



Hi guys this is an older post which I found and it's really helpful but I have a question for you.
I have my medicals booked for tomorrow and I already have my Case / Reference Number from Medibank.

Now, I have started my 485 visa application and quesion pops up:

*Have you undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?
No Yes *

*If Yes, please give details [.................................................]

Please enter the HAP ID (if known) [...............................................]*


What do I put in these fields?
Do I select yes and put my Reference number for tomorrow booking?
Or leave it as No and provide Reference number at later stage?


----------



## pablozaur (Jun 27, 2013)

bump

anyone can help me with that, i'm stuck and can't find any good answers on google..
I guess I select NO and provide my Reference Number at a later stage..


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi pablozaur, 

I'd pick no. Your HAP ID is already associated with your current visa application, so the CO will be able to see the results. You only need to supply on old HAP ID if you had to pass medicals for a previous visa application and can reuse the results. Example: Student who applies for PR. In that case the HAP ID is associated with the old application and cannot be found automatically. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## pablozaur (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks Monika, this HAP ID thing is very confusing..
Will the CO ask me later for my Reference Number from Medibank?

also I've done medicals before but it was 1.5 years ago, so they expired..


----------



## smiles (May 15, 2013)

Since its more than 12 months, Pablo, your ans is "no"


----------



## pablozaur (Jun 27, 2013)

Yeah thanks guys, it has already asked me for my reference number, im at 45%


----------



## Guirguis (Sep 15, 2013)

smiles said:


> *Friends,
> 
> Here is the update for all the guys who would like to go for medicals post filing the PR and before a CO is allocated. Its fine to attend medicals at this stage and since you will have the TRN and the sub class no, you can book your medicals.
> 
> ...


Hello every one,
I've just started searching about the emedical system and there are new rule since July 2013, you need to read this:
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/_pdf/electronic-health-processing-coverage.pdf


----------



## Guirguis (Sep 15, 2013)

Here is how it goes:
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/_pdf/health-process-visa-applicants.pdf


----------



## Guirguis (Sep 15, 2013)

a list of doctors by country
Contact Us


----------



## prashanth8101 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Medicals Problem*

Hi Espresso,

I'm new to this Forum. So I'm really sorry If I have posted this wrong thread.

Coming to my case, I'm planning to to apply 485 visa (post study work visa) but the thing is I haven't completed my medicals yet the reason being my passport is with Indian embassy for PCC clearance as a result I'm unable to book a date for medicals.
So is it ok to submit the application with options "No" for the 2 Health related questions that are being asked in the online application.

" Have you and all persons included in this application booked or undergone a medical examination for the purpose of this application?
No Yes

If No, has the Department's My Health Declarations service advised that no health examinations are required?
No Yes"

And when we select "No" options following error message pops up saying 

"The following errors have been encountered:
1. All persons included in this application need to use the department's My Health Declarations service to determine whether health examinations are required and then proceed to complete any required health examinations - otherwise you will not meet the criteria for grant of this visa."

I have already submitted My Health Declaration.Its just the medicals that I'm not able to book.

One of friend who is facing the same situation has called Immigration Department, they have advised to submitted the application with "No" options but leave a note while uploading the documents so that the case officer will know what has happened.

Kindly request you let me know how to proceed.Appreciate your speedy response as my visa would be expiring on 10 Dec 2014 and I need to drop the application before that.

Thanks in advance in help.

Regards,
Prashanth.


----------

